#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Γενικά >  > > >  >  > Ειδήσεις >  > > >  >  >  Είδηση: Εγκύκλιος του ΙΚΑ σχετικά με τις εργασίες μικρής κλίμακας

## Xάρης

Διαβάστε την είδηση εδώ --> http://www.emichanikos.gr/content.ph...BA%CE%B1%CF%82.

----------

